# how do you clean up after eating?



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

in rescent months instead of netting out old food i have been using my vac and doing like a daily 5 gallon food clean up/water change. has 100% reduced my stinky and foggy water problems. how do you guys do it?


----------



## DannyUK (Mar 26, 2009)

sandman503 said:


> in rescent months instead of netting out old food i have been using my vac and doing like a daily 5 gallon food clean up/water change. has 100% reduced my stinky and foggy water problems. how do you guys do it?


i THINK A GOOD WAY IS TOO FEED THEM THERE FOOD IN SMALLER PIECES AND THEREFOR THEY WILL NOT MAKE SUCH A MESS TEARING IT UP , THEN YOU JUST DO YOUR WEEKLY WATER CHANGE AND SYPHON THE GRAVE
THIS WORKS 4 ME


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1)feed amounts they can consume
2) good filtration (p's are messy so you need some big filters)
3) spot clean any left over pieces if left for 15-30 mins
4) water changes and gravel vac at least once a week

If you have smelly and foggy water it could be a sign you feed to much and there is to much uneaten food that is just rotting. Could also mean you dont have good enough filtration or dont do enough water changes.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

yea, it was due to uneaten food. there babys and ive been overfeeding them to keep them from biting each other.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

they will sometimes bite each other if they are fed or not.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I always net uneaten food. I usually would feed mine shrimp and catfish in smaller chunks that way they'd eat the entire piece and wouldn't make an ungodly mess out of it. Sometimes when doing my weekly gravel vacs, I would sometimes find the small chunk regurgitated and it would blend in with the substrate making it tough to see. It would never stink though because I always seem to catch it early enough. Thats why it pays to do weekly gravel vacs.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with everyone here. I just would try to feed smaller pieces, so can eat the whole chunk. Or feed something thats not going to be really messy. Real beef heart will not make a huge mess as well as some fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

daily water changes are good ex 5g per day instead of 35 per week, but there is no need to feed them excess food. You may want to feed them more frequently, butattacking eachother seems to be more territorial and only becomes hunger related when they are extreamly hungry.


----------

